# Burstner exterior front corner seam



## alonso (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi , Story so far, 
Got Burstner A647G 2006 model in june lovely condition 4000 miles on it,
Not been out in it yet,due to being busy etc,
Now doing a few jobs to prep for week away,

Jobs like it had no ext socket for water pump,had to use cigarette socket in drivers cab so fitted an ext 12v socket.

had to feed tv cable through an open window,so fitted ext tv socket .

repair defective cupboard door catches etc 

things you never seem to have time to do !
Ok, In my 2 days of crawling around I found a drip outside the van that would not stop (Strange been lovely weather for days)
Location is ,looking at van on drivers side you have (garage door),(the main door to van) carry on down to the corner (its the corner) before the wall turns in to meet the cab,it has maybe 6 feet of aluminium strip obviously mastic under it ,and plastic 6 mm seam in middle of it,
I touched it 6" from the bottom and it sort of released 1/2 pint of water from the bottom of strip ,it seemed too much to be hiding behind the strip mm! lets say it now has my full attention, 
Taking it off tomorrow any ideas whats behind strip maybe angled corner frame ? rivets , tappers, anyone had a corner to bits before ??
Take care you lot Alon


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't know anything about Burstners but could it have anything to do with the automatic frost release valve on the boiler being open?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would go to a build up of condensation traped in a void. We have a 2002 747 Burstner. If we lift the front bed and look down into that corner we can see down in to the void. 

Ours is stuffed with bubble wrap which we supposed wass put there when the van was built. I would suggest looking for a drain hole or create a drain hole.

Andy


----------

